

Resuscitate you Interpersonal Acumen - maripatvarga
http://vargacom.com/2014/08/resuscitate-your-interpersonal-acumen-in-the-digtal-age/

======
maripatvarga
What have you found works to balance technology and the importance of
interpersonal communication in the digitalage?

